

Receiveee.com - New version - disposable email address - kornnflake
http://receiveee.com

======
kornnflake
Hi,

I just pushed a new version of receiveee.com online. It's a disposable email
address which even automatically click on activation links.

<http://receiveee.com>

Changes: New design Changed servers Automatically click on activation links
should now work for most of the links Html mails are now displayed properly
And a lot of minor bug fixes

Thanks

------
hobbes
I like the simplicity. However, i think there might be a few bugs left.

I got my temporary email address, but when I click on the email from
"team@receiveee.com" in the inbox, I get "Sorry we where looking hard, but
could not find that mail :("

Also, I've just sent two test emails to the temporary address, and neither has
arrived in the inbox.

edit: I'm now getting "502 Bad Gateway" errors.

~~~
kornnflake
Thanks, quickly fixed the not arriving bug that's why you got some 502.
"Welcome Mail" fix inc ;)

~~~
hobbes
Still having the sames issues with the pre-prepared welcome email.

~~~
kornnflake
Sorry, looks like I put the project to early online. Worked fine in my
development production but well it's fixed now.

------
duiker101
This looks nice, and I will probably use it because some websites started
blacking sites like mailinator because they are too famous. Any possibility we
will be able to choose out own email address?

~~~
kornnflake
Jup, I have that on my todo-List for the next weekend.

------
cstrat
I am also getting 502 error

~~~
kornnflake
Fixed.

